
Free Patents That Will Save Our Galaxy - kqr2
http://tomgiesler.com/reduce-reuse-reinvent/
======
selven
Except maybe (insert 3-5 diminutive adjectives here) the diaper bowl, these
are all extremely unviable. Wasting hundreds of dollars of machinery to
collect the insignificant amount of heat energy given off by a human
(especially in its resting state) is not very effective. As for plants,
really? Plants are, being created by evolution for the purpose of spreading,
not converting CO2 to O2, are not very efficient - there are machines that do
the job much better. Also, the plants have to be fed food and water, making
the thing extremely bulky and _reducing_ fuel efficiency.

~~~
antipaganda
You didn't get tipped off by the advice that you could increase your farts by
eating proprietary beans?

~~~
selven
Guess not. Could be because I tend to focus on the article rather than
wandering around all over the place.

~~~
antipaganda
...it was in the article.

Don't worry, I thought it was real until halfway through the second patent.

------
PostOnce
Diaper bowl? Would you put that on your kid?

The pictures of the baby mounted on the toilet-pipe bring several things to
mind:

1] People are lazy. That _looks_ like too much work. The whole point of
disposable diapers is that people can be lazier.

2] It's too mechanical looking, which make it seem both scary and ridiculous.

3] I can't picture average people looking at this and thinking that they'd
like to buy it.

~~~
chaosmachine
Hint: This site is a joke.

~~~
PostOnce
went right over my head :P

------
markpneyer
The Smo2gger eats CO2 and emits... stars!

